

Will Facebook be the next Yahoo? - rblion
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/01/30/will-facebook-be-the-next-yahoo/

======
AznHisoka
Yahoo was an impersonal website you visited. Had no personality, no friends,
no gossip. Facebook has all 3.

